# TackySpiral Holiday preggo nudes.... - official 2012 Christmas newds



## We are all ONE

Who's with me?


----------



## pharmakos

okay okay i will


----------



## Thanatos

Get outta here crooked peener


----------



## We are all ONE

LOL she saw this and logged off...but Im not one to quit


----------



## Psychlone Jack

I concur.


----------



## We are all ONE

How far along is she anyway?


----------



## lonewolf13

hurry up dammit, my dick is getting cold. and going flacid


----------



## tackyspiral

24 weeks... 
uhhm wow i am at a loss for words


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Cmon don't be so bashful, pregnant women are hawt.


----------



## tackyspiral

i am thinking about it....


----------



## We are all ONE

tackyspiral said:


> i am thinking about it....


----------



## iheartthisthread

maybe one a month till you pop that kid out?


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'd plug her full of my superior DNA


----------



## Mariposa

God, you guys are so not smooth.


----------



## Apostacious

yeah this thread is disappointing for many reasons


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I'd take a gander.  Do it, faggot.


----------



## We are all ONE

Mariposa said:


> God, you guys are so not smooth.



fuck off flat face


----------



## EbowTheLetter

To quote the late, great Seyer, "lol"


----------



## DexterMeth

Mariposa said:


> God, you guys are so not smooth.



Got a light?
Thanks
*sparks up pizza


----------



## ChickenScratch

I bet Mariposa has a huge bush and her pussy smells like smelling salts and gin


----------



## Mariposa

Flat face?  LOL, that's a new one.  

CS, nice try as well.  I don't drink or douche with gin.


----------



## MikeOekiM

this is all i want for christmas


----------



## ChickenScratch

Mariposa, how many times a week do you black out and forget to scrub your fuck holes?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

My guess is seven.  Is it seven?


----------



## DexterMeth

Haha ... Oh man.


----------



## Mariposa

ChickenScratch said:


> Mariposa, how many times a week do you black out and forget to scrub your fuck holes?



Zero actually.  They're scrubbed just fine.  And if this is funny, I think someone's in need of new material.

How many times do you dirty dogs forget to wipe?


----------



## ChickenScratch

I never wipe because I take perfect clean break dumpouts every single time.  My asshole is fucking sparkling.


----------



## pk.

not sure what I'd prefer to see; naked preggo photos or a sparkling asshole


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^  great picture.

I have seen many sparkling assholes...without the sparkles.

I would love to see a pregnant naked fluroscent unicorn though...wow.


----------



## kaywholed

Mariposa said:


> God, you guys are so not smooth.



hey you have tits and an ass, wanna fuck?


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

I accidentally logged onto 4chan again; didn't I?


----------



## Psychlone Jack

ChickenScratch said:


> I never wipe because I take perfect clean break dumpouts every single time.  My asshole is fucking sparkling.



Flawless victory!!!!!


----------



## Thanatos

kaywholed said:


> hey you have tits and an ass, wanna fuck?



You could probably find some nice Canadian girl to jump your bones if you say that with a lot of charisma.


----------



## kaywholed

entheo said:


> You could probably find some nice Canadian girl to jump your bones if you say that with a lot of charisma.



i know, and I don't give a shit.  Any retard that falls for that can't ride this dick.  I am like a ride at a carnival, but I don't judge height, only IQ.  Qualify as a genius to play.


----------



## Thanatos

Coming from personal experience smart chicks can be a little self righteous, but are generally amazing in bed. Good choice bro.
I can attest to this, especially since an ex of mine is in need school. Bitch left scars on my back lolz.


----------



## kaywholed

MLIS = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hawt as fuck.


----------



## tackyspiral

alright limited time only... should i post it in this thread?....




preggie by tackyspiral


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yes, yes you should.


----------



## Bomboclat

tackyspiral said:


> alright limited time only... should i post it in this thread?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preggie by tackyspiral



quoting for posterity


----------



## DexterMeth

tackyspiral said:


> alright limited time only... should i post it in this thread?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preggie by tackyspiral


No longer limited


----------



## tackyspiral

^ guess i should have thought of that before posting on internet  oh well i look pretty damn good for gaining 30 lbs lol fuck it


----------



## Thanatos

^ should have tried to but 5 of those on the ass, then you would be preggers bootyful


----------



## tackyspiral

^ i do actually have a booty its just a bit dwarfed by my belly at this point.... its also hard to get good booty pics when taking pics of self


----------



## Thanatos

Yeah right after I posted that I kind of felt bad. I'm sorry tacky! You're fine as a dime or being so far along, get it girl!


----------



## tackyspiral

...


----------



## kaywholed

tackyspiral said:


> its also hard to get good booty pics when taking pics of self


mirror.


----------



## MikeOekiM

hawt


----------



## tender lamb shank

No wonder your name is tacky, Jesus Christ


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

sexy.





tackyspiral said:


> alright limited time only... should i post it in this thread?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preggie by tackyspiral


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Definitely the best present I got this morning. :D


----------



## iheartthisthread

absolutely radiant...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

So when are you posting the nudes?


----------



## Mariposa

Psychlone Jack said:


> Definitely the best present I got this morning. :D



Is your family poor, or is it because any hint of titties look great when one is formerly incarcerated?


----------



## We are all ONE

EbowTheLetter said:


> So when are you posting the nudes?








not getting off that easy sugartits, dark saucers or GTFO


----------



## ChickenScratch

Is your baby diddy in the picture?


----------



## tackyspiral

tender lamb shank said:


> No wonder your name is tacky, Jesus Christ



and this is what killed this thread for me even if i partly agree


----------



## tackyspiral

ChickenScratch said:


> Is your baby diddy in the picture?



yah he is even if i have mixed feelings bout him


----------



## lostNfound

tackyspiral said:


> alright limited time only... should i post it in this thread?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preggie by tackyspiral



I thought these were supposed to be nudes......  show us what you ate for breakfast.


----------



## tackyspiral

lots of people in the nudie thread still have panties and or bra on.... and tryin to keep a small semblance of class i guess


----------



## tackyspiral

why is this in the festivus forum i dont like it ...


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Mariposa said:


> Is your family poor, or is it because any hint of titties look great when one is formerly incarcerated?



You catch more flies with honey, kiddo.


----------



## pharmakos

i'm gone for one day and i miss tackyspiral nudes

fml


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

wasn't nude. But was tasty.


----------



## herbavore

Awwwww, I love pregnant bodies and I missed it? Glad you are feeling beautiful in your pregnancy, Tacky, and even if I missed the picture I am sure that you are.


----------



## Dr Dilly

ChickenScratch said:


> I never wipe because I take perfect clean break dumpouts every single time.  My asshole is fucking sparkling.



Perhaps! But you are one hygienically sick individual!


----------



## Hazyasusual

to late :/ was mearly curious


----------



## pharmakos

thenightwatch said:


> i'm gone for one day and i miss tackyspiral nudes
> 
> fml



^^^


----------



## tackyspiral

preggie by tackyspiral, on Flickr

flashback from last year


----------



## pharmakos

all this time i've been imagining that you were more naked in the pic


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Oh my what is this delightful xmas spirit infused aroma? Placenta you say? Eeeexcellent...


----------



## Seyer

Annie's turn imo


----------



## Seyer

EbowTheLetter said:


> To quote the late, great Seyer, "lol"



Also lol


----------



## Pharcyde

Marissa is probably pregnant right now lets get and of her


----------



## phr

EbowTheLetter said:


> I'd take a gander.  Do it, faggot.


Haha, but bad word!


ChickenScratch said:


> I bet Mariposa has a huge bush and her pussy smells like smelling salts and gin





ChickenScratch said:


> Mariposa, how many times a week do you black out and forget to scrub your fuck holes?


Too soon.


----------



## Pharcyde

Nope. Somebody had to do it


----------



## beagleboy

Anyone got those marissa nudes?
Slushy muddy waters ciggerette n sunglasses was epic.


----------



## Seyer

inb4 Seyer cock with Santa hat


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Lol.
How've u been btw man?!?! :D


----------



## anniegram

Seyer said:


> Annie's turn imo



Wait
What


----------

